# Top Copper en Ares - Proteus



## cmontoya (Feb 7, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro
En estos días tengo un proyecto de hacer una PCB doble cara con el método de planchado 
La tengo diseñada en Proteus – Ares.
Yo se que la capa botton  se exporta con la Refletion normal……. Lo que no se es como exportar la capa de top copper……

Alguien tiene alguna experiencia en este tema??
Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=doble+cara+en+proteus&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D820520&ref=&ss=6220j2488800j21


----------



## margarito1206 (Feb 17, 2013)

hola tbn una consulta cn el proteus cree un circuito y en la conexion del los componentes cuando creo un trimpot al momento de simular no puedo variar su resistencia.. no  m sale nada el componente no cambia   agradeseria su ayuda


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 17, 2013)

margarito1206 dijo:


> hola tbn una consulta cn el proteus cree un circuito y en la conexion del los componentes cuando creo un trimpot al momento de simular no puedo variar su resistencia.. no  m sale nada el componente no cambia   agradeseria su ayuda



Hola amigo

Pues para usar una resistencia variable en simulacion de Proteus  yo suelo utilizar 

POT-HG

Que sirve mucho para las simulaciones

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2022)

Hola gente.

Parece que no a sido respondida la consulta del inicio del post, y como me encuentro en algo similar, consulto aquí.

Estoy diseñando un PCB de doble cara (bah, ya lo terminé), el problema que tengo que enviar un PDF con las placas para imprimir, pero tengo el dilema que al crear el PDF, ambas caras salen iguales, y no encuentro cómo o dónde en un mismo PDF me deje una cara invertida y la otra bien.

No me vale las configuraciones de la impresora, porque me dijo que ya intentó y no queda en tamaño real.

Si alguien sabe, o algún programa para unir varias imágenes/PDF que quede en tamaño real, se los agradecería un montón.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2022)

Que yo sepa se manda un Gerber, no un PDF.

En todo caso puedes imprimir hojas sueltas con la simetría que creas conveniente en cada una y juntarlas todas con un "juntador" de pedeefes.
En Linux casi todas las distros ya llevan pdfarranger que sobra para eso.
En Windows de lo que he probado el que más me gusta gratuito es PDF24 creator.


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 22, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si alguien sabe, o algún programa para unir varias imágenes/PDF que quede en tamaño real, se los agradecería un montón.



Yo uso PDF Arranger, es básico pero a mi me resulto excelente para lo que lo uso (Unir PDF o extraer paginas) y no toca nada, solo se limita a mover/eliminar/agregar sin modificar.

Ni idea en proteus si hay alguna forma de hacerlo, pero yo intentaría con este programa e imprimiría una prueba para estar seguro.


*Edito al leer a @Scooter*: PDF arranger también corre en Windows.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Que yo sepa se manda un Gerber, no un PDF.


Quien lo va a imprimir no es una empresa, es un particular, por eso lo del PDF...

Gracias a ambos, ahora busco el programa a ver qué onda.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2022)

Pdf arranger para win. Me has alegrado el día.


Cuidadito porque a veces los PDFs se imprimen mal, a veces una línea "gorda" no conserva el espesor.
Hace años tuve problemas al usar PDFs para cortar vinilos porque las líneas gruesas se cortan como rectángulos, no como líneas con un espesor. Debe de ser algo de eso lo que pasa según con que programa se imprima el papel.


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 22, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Cuidadito porque a veces los PDFs se imprimen mal, a veces una línea "gorda" no conserva el espesor.
> Hace años tuve problemas al usar PDFs para cortar vinilos porque las líneas gruesas se cortan como rectángulos, no como líneas con un espesor. Debe de ser algo de eso lo que pasa según con que programa se imprima el papel.



Supongo que eso depende de que imprima/genere el programa de diseño. En Eagle y KiKad se generan gráficos vectoriales, no debería tener problemas.

En Proteus ni idea, pero si se amplia el PDF y las lineas siguen definidas es vectorial, si se pixela mal asunto.

No digo que eso sea ley, incluso puede que sea completamente opuesto a lo que digo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> En Proteus ni idea, pero si se amplia el PDF y las lineas siguen definidas es vectorial, si se pixela mal asunto.


100% y 500% de zoom, asi que sale con buena calidad, si no es vectorial pasa raspando (ni idea en qué formato lo hace)...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 22, 2022)

El archivo PDF que genera Proteus al exportar, queda del mismo tamaño que el del diseño.
Yo los uso de esa forma para impresión por serigrafía y quedan exactos.
El programa posterior que uso es el Photoshop CS5 Extended, pero únicamente para invertir la máscara antisoldante.
Este programa me guarda los archivos con extensión .psd que puedo usar nuevamente.
El modo espejo lo hace el mismo Proteus desde las opciones de importación.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 24, 2022)

Si, pero si tenes un PCB en doble faz, te ls imprime en la misma direccion ambos, asi este en espejo o normal, y una de las caras queda invertida siempre.

Mas tarde subo un ejemplo.

PD: Ya estoy probando el PDF Arranger


----------



## Scooter (Jul 24, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si, pero si tenes un PCB en doble faz, te ls imprime en la misma direccion ambos, asi este en espejo o normal, y una de las caras queda invertida siempre.
> 
> Mas tarde subo un ejemplo.
> 
> PD: Ya estoy probando el PDF Arranger


Por eso tiene que invertir una respecto de la otra pero ponerlo en un solo PDF para que lo imprima "de continuo"


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 24, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Mas tarde subo un ejemplo.


Lo prometido es deuda, dicen....

Si se fijan bien, la cara de arriba (primer PCB), está invertida como debe ser, pero la de abajo (segundo PCB), NO está invertida.

Dejo la vista 3D también para comparar, es de un ejemplo del Proteus.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2022)

YO no estaría entendiendo cual es el problema...
Cuando hacés un PCB usando la plancha siempre necesitás la cara del cobre-BOTTOM como la ves por transparencia y la cara del cobre-TOP la necesitás espejada a como la ves por transparencia. Yo siempre los saco en dos PDF diferentes, los imprimo y los alíneo cuando voy a plancharlos...

Cual es el problema que vos tenés??? Necesitás ambas caras en un único PDF..????


----------



## J2C (Jul 24, 2022)

.


Y si se hace un pdf de dos hojas?, con una cara en cada hoja?


Yo personalmente lo realizó como expresa el Dr con la salvedad de colocar en diagonal dos vías conectadas a masa/ground para luego alinear con dichas perforaciones del menor diámetro posible (uso 0,75mm).



Uso el Eagle 6.3.0


.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> con la salvedad de colocar en diagonal dos vías conectadas a masa/ground para luego alinear con dichas perforaciones del menor diámetro posible (uso 0,75mm)


Naaaa....mucho lío!!!!
Yo recorto unas tiras del papel de impresión (tipo ilustración e 90 grs) donde se encuentran "los dibujos". Los enfrento ya listos para plancharlos y hago una especie de sobre con las caras impresas alíneándolas por transparencia y una luz fuerte. Cuando vez pasar las luz a través de pads correspondientes es que ya están alineadas, entonces pego (y eventualmente achico) los extremos de las tiras de papel, meto el pertinax al medio, lo alíneo también por transparencia con los bordes del PCB a tal efecto y planchás una cara como para que quede adherida al cobre. Das vuelta el engendro y planchás igual la otra cara, y ya podés terminar de planchar, mandar al agua para despegar el papel y etc etc etc,,,


----------



## J2C (Jul 24, 2022)

Doc a mi me resulta más cómodo de la otra forma, no cuestiono su método ya que cada uno trata de hacerlo como le resulta más sencillo


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 25, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Necesitás ambas caras en un único PDF..????


Exactamente, ya que yo no lo voy a imprimir, sino que lo tengo que enviar  y tener todo junto queda mas prolijo y facil de encontrar



J2C dijo:


> Y si se hace un pdf de dos hojas?, con una cara en cada hoja?


Eso es lo que hace el programa automaticamente (ver adjuntos anteriores).

Lo que por ahora hago es imprimir 2 PDF y los uno con el PDF Arranger que comentaron


----------

